# Good Amphibian Shops in Hampshire or the south



## HelenH6HEA (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi Please can you help, I live in Basingstoke, Hampshire and the only place I can find that sells frogs and a good selection of products is Porton Garden Aquatic & Pets in Salisbury which is about 50mins away.


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

HelenH6HEA said:


> Hi Please can you help, I live in Basingstoke, Hampshire and the only place I can find that sells frogs and a good selection of products is Porton Garden Aquatic & Pets in Salisbury which is about 50mins away.


I also would like to know this sorry on barging in on your thread though.
Their is a few that sell amphibian's but not a very good selection though
Cadnam out totton their is a garden center that has reptile and another out totton called south koi carp's i think round the back by the fish and tackle shop and out soton reptile center used to sell amphibian's but i haven't seen any in their store fot the last year  if you do get a PM or something can you tell me please.


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Depends how far you are willing to travel.

Surrey Pet Supplies in Hersham has a good selection of equipment but no animals for sale, even though it has a shed load of set up display vivs to look at.

Grange reptiles near Southampton is very good and has a selection for sale.

Surrey water garden and pet centre in Guildford has a selection as well


----------



## HelenH6HEA (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi thats great thank you


----------



## kroot (Mar 11, 2010)

Reptile kingdom in Surbiton has a selection as well. Amphib section will be growing soon.


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

OMG!!!! i didn't even think of grange reptile's they got that new leaf frog or something on their facebook page.


----------



## HelenH6HEA (Jan 10, 2007)

think I might take a drive down to Grange Reptiles after christmas, thank you everyone for your input, its nice to know there is people out there


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

emsworth reptiles has a website with what they have in stock usually have alot of rare stuff that most shops dont stock


----------



## HelenH6HEA (Jan 10, 2007)

had a look at emsworths website looks good, will have a drive over there too thank you


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

only thing is there set ups are not great at all :devil: 6 different types of tinc in 1 viv!!


----------



## HelenH6HEA (Jan 10, 2007)

oh, I have been searching the internet for pics of setups as trying to get good ideas, some of the set ups I have seen are amazing, like the piccs on this forum


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

Have you tried Southcoast Exotics in Waterlooville?


----------



## HelenH6HEA (Jan 10, 2007)

Went to Grange Reptiles, Botley today, lovely helpfully people, loads of accessories and reptiles and amphibians. Will def be going back

I also hear there is a shop in Kingsclere, Prestige Aquatics, which is alot nearer, so will take a wander over there in the week


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Pipkin28 said:


> Have you tried Southcoast Exotics in Waterlooville?


A brilliant shop! :2thumb:


----------

